# Tetratec 1200 problem



## Arana (1 Jan 2008)

My 1200 has (after 6 months of silent, faultless running) suddenly started to make a loud vibration every few mins and then expelling lots of air from the outflow. It's been 2 weeks since it's last clean (normally do it monthly) but i stripped it and cleaned it anyway but it made no differance. it must be taking the air in from somewhere but i cant find it, any ideas? :?


----------



## tgc (1 Jan 2008)

If you look where the hoses attach to the taps and to the inflow and outflows, where the screw tightners screw down sometimes (on mine anyway) the hose comes away from the tapered bit, the solution i use is to cut an inch off the hose to make a better seal.

Know what i mean??


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Jan 2008)

Has a seal become trapped or damaged so that it's sucking air in?


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2008)

thanks for the replies guys, i've been flat out at work since 6am yesterday so i wont get a chance to check the seals close until the weekend. i'll let you know how what i find


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2008)

sorry it took so long to get back to this i've been working away  

it turned out to be the moulded plastic ubend on the inflow had split at the seem :!: have replaced it with a eheim inflow kit but i'm having a problem with one of the seals on that now, at least i know what it is now


----------

